# Old Dogs & Orijen



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My friend has a 13 yo pug and the old boy is starting to show his age. He was on a Science Diet formula for almost his whole life, but about 6 months ago I persuaded her to switch him to Orijen. 
Even I've been surprised at the changes in him and my friend is more than happy with the poo situation, his coat, the increase in energy plus his whole demeanour is so much more happier. 
However, she went out to get some more food yesterday and the owner of the shop said that the protein in Orijen is way too much for an older dog and told her to put him on California Natural or Merricks instead. I know these are pretty decent foods, but why change when it seems the Orijen suited him down to the ground? 
I'd hate to give her the wrong advice and have him croak or something, but do you think the shop keeper had a point, that older dogs can't handle these type of protein levels?


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm definitely not as knowledgeable about the nutrition topic as many of our other forumers but i say thats bull. From personal experiences, i've found that older dogs are just fine on Orijen. Granted, if their stomach's become more sensitive and they have trouble on it, then yes...by all means, switch. but if the dog is doing fine on it, its not an issue. every dog is different so you just have to find what works for them (and isnt complete junk). :smile:

i just got a mental picture of an older wolf thinking "hey...i'm old. i can't take this protein. i think ill go eat some plants now" hahaha ok...im just making myself laugh at my computer (my employees are looking at me as if i'm a crazy person now)


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi,,Califoria Natural, as the good people here will tell you, is now owned by Proctor and Gamble,,so be carefull.

I too was a bit worried about Orijen's high protein as my Wilbur is 10 years old..
So I now feed him Acana Pacifica and Grasslands formulas..Same company that makes Orijen, but with a little less protein,,,33%

He is doing well on it...I also feed a few days a week canned Salmon mixed with green beans...or canned Sardines...
He eats better than me...I go to dumsters to find my food and he eats like a KING...He is a KING...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think that if the dog is doing great on it, why mess with a good thing?? :biggrin:

No, the protein level in Orijen is perfectly fine. I fed my 11 year old Pointer Orijen before switching and she did wonderful on it. Acana is also a good option, and has a bit lower protein levels.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

All I can say is, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
I would stick with the Orijen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

lancewil27 said:


> ...... I go to dumsters to find my food and he eats like a KING...He is a KING...


Oh, come on now. Treat yourself kindly. Eat healthy. Wilbur needs you!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

My dog is 15 years old, and is 20 pounds. He's been on a rotation including Orijen, and a few others that are high protein for a few years know, and he acts like a 4 year old in perfect health. Some dogs can take it, some can't, but it's a myth to think ALL small dogs can't tolerate high protein.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

The thinking is that old dog's kidneys need relief from high protein. The thinking now is old dogs aren't as efficient at using nutrients so need more protein not less. If the senior dog gets heavy there is a senior Orijen kibble. Sassy never had a weight problem and senior kibble was wrong for her. She did better with more protein too. Strong muscles make life much easier.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ruby is 10 years old. I have her on a rotation of Orijen, Acana, TOTW and Natures Variety and she does perfectly fine.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. Its comforting to know I was on the right track in encouraging her to continue with the high protein food. Trouble is, even with evidence that the food is perfect for their dog, people will still listen to their vets or pet shop owners and look at you sideways when you suggest anythig else. I'll be telling her what you all said.


----------



## lancewil27 (Aug 19, 2010)

My vet would sell you "saw dust" if he could make a profit....

I gave him research by The American Veterinary Assn. years ago noting the dangers of Vaccinations in dogs past 2 years old...He didn't like it...I offered to pay him the $$ for the vaccinations, but won't give them to my dog...


----------

